# Air pump or circulation pump?



## Rdb2013 (Sep 1, 2012)

So I've done some research and looked around but have not gotten a clear answer. I had an air pump and now have a 300 gph circulation pump, about 3/4 level in my 29 gallon tank oriented to the top so it disturbs the surface and it moves the water around quit nicely.

I have a 29 gallon with an aqueon filter (for a 30 gallon) and a fluval c3 or whatever the red one is... I believe c3. So I get food oxygenation from those but when I cut off the circulation pump I hardly notice any water movement around the tank .. Only the surface. The pump seems to move the entire body around and I can tell my fish seem more active when its turned on.

Is there any reason to consider an air pump over the pump I'm using? Most people I talk to, we'll all... Use an air pump... But I hardly noticed water movement and it was an eyesore to me... And I think with two filters I hve plenty of oxygenation ... Bubbles galore.

It just seems curious no one I ask uses a circulation pump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I would think that you would have plenty of circulation with your filter(s) and don't really need/want an additional circulation pump. The fact that fish are more active (no doubt fighting the current) doesn't mean they're happier.
Also, although some fish come from rivers in the wild, many come from ponds and/or are tank raised and not used to steady currents.
Just me, but I would not use a pump to circulate water...the filter does that just fine


----------



## Rdb2013 (Sep 1, 2012)

Exactly what I needed to hear... Although none seem to fight it... The barbs actually get right infront of it and swim directly to it like they want to be inside the pump for minutes at a time! Along with the cories. I'll unplug it for about a week and see how they react, what you say does indeed make sense and although
Some enjoy it. It is a community tank. Any benefit of an air pump when I'm already runnin two filters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Air pumps are not 'bad' but they are not as necessary as we thought in the old days. 
Air bubbles breaking the surface facilitate the gas exchange of carbon dioxide and oxygen, putting more oxygen in the water. However, to a degree this is counter productive in tanks with plants (rooted and/or floating) since plants need carbon dioxide. In addition, the surface disturbance and flow created by nearly all filters is plenty to oxygenate the water.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm with Abby's Dad,
With the Aqueon filter rated for 30 ga, and the fluval C3 (internal filter), there should be no need for additional circulation with fishes mentioned.
Just keep the filter material clean by swishing it around in old aquarium water you take out each week,and thing's should run smoothly.


----------

